# Chìa khóa giúp sữa Haruko lấy trọn niềm tin nơi mẹ



## BiosFocus (4/3/22)

Mong muốn con phát triển cao lớn, khỏe mạnh và thông minh là điều ước của tất cả những bậc cha mẹ. Chúng ta luôn luôn dành những điều tốt đẹp nhất cho con để giúp con yêu phát triển toàn diện cả về thể chất và trí não. Bởi vậy, việc lựa chọn sữa dinh dưỡng cho con cũng luôn có những tiêu chuẩn khắt khe và kỹ lưỡng để tìm ra nguồn thực phẩm an toàn, bổ dưỡng nhất. Vượt qua những tiêu chuẩn khắt khe ấy, sữa dinh dưỡng Haruko đã chiếm trọn trái tim của hàng triệu bà mẹ Việt Nam và đồng hành cùng các con yêu trong quá trình phát triển lâu dài.
*1.Sứ mệnh của Haruko*
Được nghiên cứu bởi các chuyên gia hàng đầu ngành sữa và được chọn lọc kỹ lưỡng đến từng mg nguyên liệu, sữa dinh dưỡng Haruko ra đời với sứ mệnh mang tới nguồn dinh dưỡng an toàn, đạt chuẩn quốc tế cho trẻ em Việt với một mức giá phù hợp nhất, cùng với đó là mong muốn đồng hành cùng mẹ và bé trên con đường phát triển toàn diện của con yêu.
*2. Điều đặc biệt tạo nên thương hiệu của Haruko*




Haruko là sữa bột dinh dưỡng Nhật Bản dành cho người Việt, Haruko được tối ưu các dưỡng chất nhằm hỗ trợ trí não, phát triển chiều cao cân nặng cho bé. Sữa Haruko có hương vị, nguồn dưỡng chất rất phù hợp với sự phát triển của trẻ em Việt, là một trong các loại sữa được nhiều mẹ trong cộng đồng mẹ và bé tin dùng.




*3. Thành phần và công dụng nổi bật của Haruko.*

Lactoferrin: là một thành phần quan trọng của hệ miễn dịch, giúp bé bổ sung sắt, tăng cường sức đề kháng, phòng ngừa vi khuẩn, chống lại bệnh tật. Cho bé một hệ miễn dịch vượt trội.
HMO: là thành phần chất rắn nhiều thứ ba trong sữa mẹ, sau lactose và chất béo giúp hỗ trợ sức khỏe đường ruột, tăng sức đề kháng cho trẻ.
Tổ yến Nhật Bản: cung cấp các axit amin và các vi khoáng chất đặc biệt là Canxi, Sắt và Cr – một nguyên tố quý hiếm, Lysine – axit amin đóng vai trò quan trọng trong việc kích thích, thúc đẩy hệ tiêu hóa, giúp trẻ hấp thu dinh dưỡng tốt hơn.
Colostrum: Thành phần sữa non chứa hàm lượng dinh dưỡng và kháng thể cao gấp nhiều lần các dòng sữa thông thường, giúp cung cấp nguồn dinh dưỡng tối ưu và sức đề kháng vượt trội cho bé.
Nhóm thành phần phát triển chiều cao và trí não: DHA, Taurine, Choline, MK7,… giúp trẻ phát triển cân đối cả về thể chất và trí não.
*4.Các loại Bios Focus:*

*Haruko Infant:* Dành cho trẻ từ 0-12 tháng tuổi giúp trẻ phát triển não bộ, thị giác, chống táo bón.
*Haruko Pedia:* Dành cho trẻ từ 6- 36 tháng tuổi giúp trẻ cải tăng cân tăng kí, ăn ngon ngủ tốt.
*Haruko Grow IQ:* Dành cho trẻ từ 1-10 tuổi giúp bé có một khung xương chắc khỏe, phát triển chiều cao, trí não và cân nặng vượt trội. Nay đã có sữa pha sẵn tiện lợi.
*Haruko Colostrum 1,2: *Dành cho trẻ từ 0-12 tháng tuổi và trẻ từ 1-10 tuổi, giúp trẻ tăng cường hấp thu, phát triển não bộ, thị giác, tăng trưởng chiều cao
*Haruko Diamond*: Dành cho trẻ từ 6-36 tháng, giúp trẻ tăng cường hệ miễn dịch, tăng cân khỏe mạnh, phát triển chiều cao, trí não.
*Haruko Goat 1,2,3*: Giúp trẻ tăng cường hệ miễn dịch, tăng cường hấp thu, tăng trưởng chiều cao, phát triển trí thông minh.
*Haruko Mom:* Dành cho phụ nữ có thai và cho con bú, giúp giảm dị tật thai nhi, ngừa tiểu đường thai kỳ và giảm đau mỏi vùng thắt lưng cho mẹ.
*Haruko Canxi&sure:* Giúp người đau ốm phục hồi sức khỏe, bổ sung canxi cho người bị loãng xương.
*Sữa Haruko – Dinh dưỡng đến từ Nhật Bản
Đơn vị phân phối sản phẩm chính hãng tại Việt Nam:*
Công Ty Cổ Phần Dinh Dưỡng A&T Việt Nam
Địa chỉ : Số 11, Ngõ 172, Phố Văn Hội, Phường Đức Thắng, Quận Bắc Từ Liêm, Hà Nội
– Hotline: 02466 587 750
- Website: http://www.suaharuko.com


----------



## Trần Thế Hiển (17/3/22)

SỢ CON NGHIỆN GAME, THÌ VAPU LÀ LỰA CHỌN TỐI ƯU NHẤT
 Phần Mềm Giám Sát Máy Tính & Chặn Web Đen Chỉ 42K ️️️
Tối ưu chi phí cho bố mẹ - Bảo vệ tối đa cho con trẻ:
 ✔ Chặn hơn 30.000 web đen, web phản động
 ✔ Chặn link truy cập Game Online và chặn  Game Offline
 ✔ Chặn mạng xã hội, youtube, tùy chỉnh theo yêu cầu bố mẹ
 ✔ Chụp màn hình máy tính định kỳ, gửi email báo cáo cho bố mẹ
 ✔ Cài đặt cho phép truy cập máy tính theo giờ
 ✔ Cài đặt cho phép truy cập Internet theo giờ
 ✔ Cập nhật tự động link web đen, tự động chặn bằng hệ thống AI
✔ Lưu trữ và Báo cáo lịch sử truy cập website hàng ngày của con
✔ Chụp ảnh và Gửi email hình ảnh màn hình sử dụng của con về cho Bố Mẹ
Kể từ khi có VAPU, bố mẹ có thể:
 Kiểm soát thời gian lên mạng và dùng máy tính của con
 Nắm bắt tình hình và nội dung mà con đã sử dụng trên Internet
 Bảo vệ con tuyệt đối khỏi các nội dung đồi trụy, bạo lực hoặc độc hại trên mạng
 Giúp con tập trung khi học trực tuyến
 Ngăn chặn nguy cơ nghiện game, nghiện Youtube, FB của con
—
Phần mềm với mức giá rẻ, lại cực kỳ dễ cài đặt và sử dụng thì không điều nào qua được VAPU. Đồng thời, vì là phần mềm do người Việt phát triển, vì thế khách hàng cũng được hỗ trợ tận tình, lâu dài. Đội kĩ thuật VAPU sẽ trực tiếp cài đặt và tư vấn cho Quý khách.
Cam kết hoàn tiền nếu Quý phụ huynh không hài lòng về sản phẩm.
LIÊN HỆ :
Phần mềm bảo vệ và giám sát máy tính VAPU
 Hotline:   Mrs. Ngọc: 0968.909.203
Website: Vapu.com.vn


----------

